# 400ex brake issue



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

I just recently installed new brake pads for the rear of my quad. I took the old ones out, compressed the piston with a c-clamp then replaced the pads. I bolted the brake assembly back on. I wanted to test them. So I pressed the rear foot break down. There was very little resistance, the brake pads were not being squeezed. Could someone please help me solve this problem


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might need to bleed them to get pressure back


----------

